# [SOLVED] iPhone 4 won't restore



## Yamipirogoeth

I have a GSM iPhone 4 that was running iOS 4.1 and I tried to update to 5.0.1 after creating a backup in iTunes.

Well, for some reason it crashed or something during the update and now iTunes only tells me that it detects the phone but can only do a restore and update to fix it.

Here's where the current problem comes in, I tell iTunes to go ahead and do the restore and get 5.0.1 installed so I can use my phone again but I get the following message: The iPhone "iPhone" could not be restore. An unknown error occurred (3194).

Following the "more information" button and the apple support website tells me that to fix the 3194 error that I need to "Resolve error 3194 by updating to the latest version of iTunes. "This device is not eligible for the requested build" in the updater logs confirms this is the root of the issue. For more Error 3194 steps see: This device is not eligible for the requested build above."

Well, I have the most up-to-date version of iTunes on my machine and I have NO clue how it couldn't be eligible for the requested build either.

So this is where I'm at with a pretty much useless phone, any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

*Re: iPhone 4 won't restore*

I actually figured out what was happening on this, apparently I had TinyUmbrella running in the background and stopping my phone from contacting Apple and instead was contacting Cydia for the .ispw file.

So this thread is no longer needed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: iPhone 4 won't restore*

Glad you fixed your problem. If you could mark this topic as [SOLVED] with the thread tools at the top that would be great!


----------

